# Looking for a Saddler



## Coco's mum (21 August 2014)

Hi, I have just bought a new horse and am looking for a good recommendation for a saddler in the Devon/ Cornwall area. I live in North Devon. Any help, advice would be appreciated.
Thanks


----------



## proudwilliam (22 August 2014)

Depending on what type of saddle you want.
Horse Heaven Saddlery specialize in jumping saddles.Based near Bideford.They have a web site.


----------



## mightymammoth (24 August 2014)

jodie hooper near okehampton is very good "hoopers equestrian".


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (24 August 2014)

Some names which have been on Facebook recently as good recommendations are: Julia Garrett, Jodi Hooper, Lindsey Cheffings.

But please note I do NOT have any experience of these personally........... only listening to what others have said.


----------



## sjp1 (26 August 2014)

I do know that one of these three did a 'made to measure' saddle for a friend.  But sadly not made to measure for her horse as he ended up very sore.  My saddler suggested that an ancient saddle she had was a far better fit than the M2M saddle one quite inexperienced young lady had suggested fitted her horse!


----------



## TheEngineer (10 September 2014)

Julia Garrett has a great reputation she comes to Clippersharp at Culmstock on a regular basis.


----------



## Moon Dancer (18 September 2014)

Nutwell saddlery


----------



## dunthing (19 September 2014)

Try Frank Edwards in South Molton, he's at Acorn saddlery and is a master saddler.


----------



## TheCurlyPony (19 September 2014)

http://msfc-saddlefitting.info/in-your-area/


----------



## Stenners (19 October 2014)

Julia Garret is brilliant


----------

